# Imagemixer 3 SE - unable to download



## Chazza 2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi People,

Looking for some help please?


I have installed the Imagemixer software on my computer and attached the camera as required.

I am able to transfer photos from my Canon HF100 to my computer with no problem.

I am able to open the 'Imagemixer 3 Launcher', so I get the panel with 5 buttons on the LHS. 

I select 'save files to PC', I then get the 'Reading Information' box, which counts up to 99% very slowly (c. 20mins).

The Imagemixer library then appears with some files in but I also get a message from 'Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library' which appears on top, stating:



> Program: C:\Program Files\PIXELA\Imagemixer 3 SE\IMxBrowser.exe
> 
> This application has requested the Runtime to terminate in an unusual way. Please contact the applications support team for more information.


When I click OK, the Imagemixer library also dissapears. 

Now I have contacted the applications support team, who informed me to remove any other media players, which I did, they then said they would get back to me...which they didnt.

Any advice please, on either how to get the Imagemixer to work, or to get around using Imagemixer so I am actually able to use my camera!

Many thanks
Chazza


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Contact the applications support team again. They shouldn't have left you halfway through a solution.


----------

